# Kürschnern in Tol Barad



## Dunnagh (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gestern in Tol Barad (hero) und war AUSGESPROCHEN enttäuscht, da ich keinen Einzigen der normalen Mobs mehr kürschnern konnte: nur der erste Boss war noch lederbar (mit Skill 530, also verzauberung). 

Vor 3-4 Tagen war ich da 2x auf normal drin - und da hat das tadellos geklappt. Woran kann das liegen? Wurde das aus Gründen die ich nicht kenne, gepatcht?


----------



## Phash (13. Dezember 2010)

das ist mir auch aufgefallen... und das, obwohl es da soooo viele schöne Drachkins gibt...


----------



## Waldman (20. Dezember 2010)

Es gibts so viele Mobs, die nicht mehr zu kürschnern sind, was vor dem Addon noch kürschnerbare Mobs gewesen wären ... In diesem Zusammenhang der größte Witz ist dann in Todesminen, dass man den Roboter kürschnern kann ...

Mich würdemal interessieren, ob man in Tol Barad nh noch kürschnern kann, war nämlich seitdem nicht mehr nonhero drinnen.


----------



## Vaishyana (6. Januar 2011)

Ich denke doch wohl ihr meint Grim Batol.


----------



## Gazeran (6. Januar 2011)

Aaaalso, das ist schon seit release so GRIM BATOL auf NonHero ist Kürschnerbar auf Hero allerdings nicht oO


----------



## Yasira (6. Januar 2011)

Finkels Kürschner bzw Worg-sein ftw ^^ (skill bei beidem zusammen 550)

Früher war es normal, dass man die Bosse nicht mit dem standardmaxskill kürschnern konnte, zum beispiel die Bestie in UBRS. Aber die hat mit einer geringen wahrscheinlichkeit auch ihren Makellosen Balg gezeigt, der damals heiss begehrt war. Darum haben viele entweder den Kürschnerdolch aus ZG oder halt Finkels Kürschner (dropt bei der bestie) gefarmt.

Aber ich denke, dass es sich hier um einen Bug handelt, der bald gefixt wird.


----------



## Gazeran (6. Januar 2011)

Yasira schrieb:


> Finkels Kürschner bzw Worg-sein ftw ^^ (skill bei beidem zusammen 550)
> 
> Früher war es normal, dass man die Bosse nicht mit dem standardmaxskill kürschnern konnte, zum beispiel die Bestie in UBRS. Aber die hat mit einer geringen wahrscheinlichkeit auch ihren Makellosen Balg gezeigt, der damals heiss begehrt war. Darum haben viele entweder den Kürschnerdolch aus ZG oder halt Finkels Kürschner (dropt bei der bestie) gefarmt.
> 
> Aber ich denke, dass es sich hier um einen Bug handelt, der bald gefixt wird.



Es geht nicht um den Boss der ist immer Kürschnerbar (Mit VZ oder halt Worg).
Es geht um die Restliche Instanz, die ganzen Drachkins und so.


----------



## Feuerkatze (6. Januar 2011)

Wurde gehotfixed, sollte jetzt wieder gehen. 

*Skinning*
Dragonkin in Grim Batol can now be skinned.


----------

